# Fasting



## Mhuiz (Jul 28, 2016)

I see people posting that doing these fasts are good for insulin sensitivity and weight loss. So how would I start and what would I do with my insulin regime. Right now I'm on 24 units of lantus at night and 1:8g carb for units of humalog.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm afraid I can't help with your specific question, but I'm sure there are plenty of T1ers who can advise.

On the subject of fasting...watching this might be useful:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dr+jason+fung+therapeutic+fasting

And while this isn't specifically about fasting, I found it very inspiring:






Thanks to Bilbie who originally posted these links.


----------

